
CryptoHawk – Cryptocurrency news, education and alerts via chatbot - snowbol
https://www.facebook.com/CryptoHawkbot/
======
squizzel
It's ironic where they decided to do a press release considering facebook is
the antithesis of the blockchain.

~~~
snowbol
I think the thought about FB is more about distribution to a 2 Billion
potential users and less about the very centralized aspect of it. I'm sure it
will launch on Telegram as well.

